# Happy Birthday Hawkchucker



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !! Woo Hoo, that means you get Halloween goodies, I hope, lol


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hawkchucker!! Did you get lots of skellies the other day when you went to your Halloween Outlet?? Hope you got everything you wanted for your big day today! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Have a great one!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy BDay Hawkchucker
hope it's a good one.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hope you have a great Birthday Hawkchucker.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's everything you imagined!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hawk!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy BIRTHDAY HAWKCHUCKER!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday Mr. Chucker. :googly:


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hb, Hc.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

*Enjoy!!!*

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday big Guy.

I hope you have a good one.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday hawk


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Very Good one! I got me a new Gas grill, and a couple gift cert. Plus tommorrow I go to Halloween outlet to spend some cash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

SwEEEEt!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Hawkchucker!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Hawkchucker!!*


----------

